# Shore fishin' at the Gorge



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Luck would have it , I'm working in Rock Springs this week and took a little trip to Buckboard area tonight . Tried casting cranks for fish and finally went to jigs and picked up 1 20" bow after 2 hours of searching .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

One pretty bow!!! Were you suspending the jig under the slip bobber?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes , I set it about 20' and work it back to shore . I should of shut off the flash because it had much better colors than the pic shows . No stringer so I let it go . :lol:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

You might want to get rid of that bobber and try bouncing the jig off the bottom. I've been fishing FG with jigs the last several weekends and have been catching several Rainbows in a two hour period. Just a thought.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

blackdog said:


> You might want to get rid of that bobber and try bouncing the jig off the bottom. I've been fishing FG with jigs the last several weekends and have been catching several Rainbows in a two hour period. Just a thought.


Thanks for the tip . I did try dragging the bottom . I fished about 2 hours and lost another one . Would be nice if my boat was here .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a pretty bow. Looks healthy.

I always figured that I'd be shorebound if I ever made the trip, so it's good to see some production from that. Good job.


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice catch I need to get up there.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I went to Firehole for the first time . DIdn't hook up on a fish but took some pics of the place . 
http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/kh7nu3KR


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

If all you want to do is catch fish, the rainbows are all over the Lucerne boat ramp. They should be moving in on the Buckboard ramp too. They come back to where they were planted in order to spawn. I asked the DWR guy, who was checking licences at the Lucerne ramp, why they didn't protect these fish from harvest. He explained that they get no yield from these bows, so they want people to catch them and keep some. And boy have people been catching and keeping them! Still, you can see them cruising the shallows adjacent to the ramp constantly. Toss a wolly bugger, egg pattern, tube jig, or even powerbait. Shouldn't be hard to catch right now... and there are plenty running even 3-4 lbs.

Good luck


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a healthy Rainbow!


----------

